# Not just for bream anymore



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Went over to a buddy's to pick up a kayak for a float trip tomorrow and figured I'd walk down to the dock for a second. Didn't want to switch flies and turns out I didn't need to. This little red nailed the boogle bug on the second cast. Float trip report tomorrow when we get in.


----------



## 38ICO (Aug 18, 2016)

Nice job.
I've managed to jump some micro poons on a Boogle Bug on my 4wt over my way.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Very Nice!


----------

